# Just Found



## Naevoid (Mar 5, 2011)

*Your Opinion*​
*Good Find?*

Yes233.33%No466.67%

*Should I Try to sell?*

Yes233.33%No466.67%


----------



## Naevoid (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know what the value maybe or if they are watches a collector would want?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think this (sightly edited) post by one of our members (who is presently on holiday) answers you question best...



mel said:


> Sorry, we don't do valuations here - no one on the forum is a professional appraiser or valuer. Any watch is worth simply what someone is prepared to pay for it. Ladies watches are usually worth much less than Gents watches, simply because the majority of watch collectors are guys who collect guys watches that they can wear. :yes:
> 
> You may be able to get a ball park figure of value by searching on ebay for similar make or model to your watch, and looking at the final price - include completed listings in your search. Condidtion is all important - a watch in "as new" condition will always be worth more than the same watch that has been lying scuffed about in a drawer for many years.
> 
> ...


& may I suggest that you post in the Introduce yourself Forum :wink2:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

well, I have enjoyed voting it is a [email protected] find and not worth selling :angel_not:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Most womens watches are worthless money wise and these aren't the exception.

Buy what you like for yourself


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Speechless :crybaby:


----------



## Naevoid (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the info, I don't know anything about watches and really don't care too either. If it works good, if it don't then buy another one. I only use them to tell time and don't need anything expensive. Just thought that these watches I found would be an interest to those of you that do have an interest.


----------

